# Acute on Chronic - do you code both



## avon4117 (Apr 29, 2016)

do you code both..which is first?


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 29, 2016)

It depends on the condition. 

Some have a Acute on Chronic option 

Examples:

M93.032 - Acute on chronic slipped upper femoral epiphysis (nontraumatic), left hip 
I50.23 - Acute on chronic systolic (congestive) heart failure 

if there isn't a combined option available follow ICD-10-CM guideline I.B.8



> *Acute and Chronic Conditions*
> If the same condition is described as both acute (subacute) and chronic, and separate subentries exist in the Alphabetic Index at the same indentation level, code both and sequence the acute (subacute) code first.


----------



## avon4117 (Apr 29, 2016)

this patient has non-traumatic acute on chronic subdural hematoma....I62.01 is for acute...I62.03 is for chronic....just wondering is i should use both codes


----------



## Fahad.Ogagang@MiraMedGS.com (May 1, 2016)

as long as it is documented and treatment was done in that condition you can both...


----------

